# Fight Club!



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

The Osprey and Bald Eagles in my backyard were going at it today. The Bald Eagle had landed in the marsh behind my house and the Osprey did not like it. So for about ten minutes I watched and took pictures ( of course). It was a sight to see. I went fishing Friday and Saturday, report to follow soon.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Awesome pics Brian!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HOLY Chit! thats awsome. What a site that must have been.


----------



## Skoots Mckoot (Apr 5, 2012)

Incredible pictures!! I too wish I was there to witness nature like this!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't leave us hanging! So who won? My money is on the Eagle.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

wow, your back yard seems to be better than watching discover or animal planet channel ! Awesome photos Brian, thanks for posting.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

eaglesfanguy said:


> HOLY Chit! thats awsome. What a site that must have been.


Yup!!!! What he said.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I have nesting eagles and ospreys behind my house and have seen them go at it but they are usually 2-300 yards away.Now I have a good idea what they look like up close. Thanks!


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome !!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Crazy cool pics bro!!!


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

"National Bird Championship Match"


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

sweeeet !!!


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

America!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

My money is on the Bald Eagle for one reason only. He is using the "Crane Technique". If done right, no can defend...as Mr. Miyagi says. Great pics Brian. Now tell us who won


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

WOW!!! I gotta tell you Brian, these are some of the most amazing pics I've seen of yours. Saved a few, hope you don't mind.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Sick pics! These shots are amazing!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

redgrappler said:


> My money is on the Bald Eagle for one reason only. He is using the "Crane Technique". If done right, no can defend...as Mr. Miyagi says. Great pics Brian. Now tell us who won


As they say often times in sports..."A good big man will beat a good small man every time!"


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Once the Bald Eagle landed the Osprey had the upper hand. The Bald Eagle was on the defensive the whole time. There are six Osprey nesting around my house so the Bald Eagles are constantly being chased. The Bald Eagles are faster in the air but the Osprey are more agile.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Nature is amazing. !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

redgrappler said:


> My money is on the Bald Eagle for one reason only. He is using the "Crane Technique". If done right, no can defend...as Mr. Miyagi says. Great pics Brian. Now tell us who won


........................wrong...................


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That is mind-blowing. You ought to be shooting for National Geographic.


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

agility wins


----------

